#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Spelletjes op Consoles

## Nielsken

Zoals je misschien al weet zijn er verschillende fabrikanten die op hun consoles 'geheime' spelletjes zetten. We kunnen eens een topicje openen voor te zien wie deze geheimen ontsluierd heeft en bij welke tafel & versterkers.

Laat je gaan...

----------


## Spotter

Zero88 Frog Series: Frogger (F1+F3)

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

D&B D12 amp: Pong

----------


## axs

Spelletjes op consoles...

Kan er kort over zijn...
Voorwat zou je dat wel gebruiken?
Ga dan maar eens uitleggen aan je opdrachtgever dat je tafel crasht of niet meer reageert, cues te laat komen, ... omdat je games aan het spelen was! (of DVD-tjes aan het kijken was op maxxyz, virtuoso...)
De consoles hebben hun handjes al meer dan vol met het verwerken van alle data voor de show, ik heb dus geen zin om nog extra resources aan games of zo op te offeren!


Als je je toch niet kan inhouden... je laptop, PSP, gameboy of weet ik veel wat is daar voor te gebruiken!

----------


## MJ

grandma heeft asteroids !
leuk spel heeft alleen geen hiscore 
ik heb nu iets van 12000 ofzo

waarom zou je spelletjes willen doen?
als de show heel erg saai is of je moet wachten op iets .

als je een klein showtjehebt kan het prima hoor 
hoewel er zijn nu ook tafels die draaien op windows.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Upgrading your system

Deltaforce op de soundcraft delta 32 (lol)

ik zie er ook het nut niet van.

zijn allemaal matige games neem gewoon een laptop. mooie beelden, leuke spellen. niet dat gehark op een app dat er niet voor gemaakt is

----------


## Nielsken

To axs:

Waarom spelletjes, ben gewoon benieuwd naar mensen die het toch uitgedokterd hebben en dit willen bekend maken. Niet dat dit dan moet gebeuren tijdens het werk. Maar ik denk in je vrije tijd dat dit zeker geen kwaad kan als je dit gaat opzoeken.

Iemand een idee over:
Crown I-Tech
Jands Vista?

----------


## Barthez

Tetris op de Jands Event 416...

----------


## timleurink

Ik kan alle games spelen met martin light jockey :-)

----------


## axs



----------


## twtia

crown i-tech heeft pong aan boord

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Die spelletjes lopen (als het goed is) op spare CPU resources, dus dat boeit niet zo. Tijdens / voor een definitieve show is het inderdaad niet de bedoeling, maar ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat het me toch al een paar keer van een half uurtje totale verveling afgeholpen heeft  :Wink:  

Spelletje die je console laten crashen halen de console niet, zo goed wordt er nu ook wel getest hoor AXS.

----------


## axs

> Die spelletjes lopen (als het goed is) op spare CPU resources, dus dat boeit niet zo. Spelletje die je console laten crashen halen de console niet, zo goed wordt er nu ook wel getest hoor AXS.



Neem maar van me aan dat desks traag kunnen worden als je games begint te spelen... bv GMA, DVD's op maxxyz...

Resources niet nodig? Vrees dat de meeste serieuze desks (op serieuze shows!) hun resources meer dan kunnen gebruiken.
bv GMA, vista en HOG3 halen het nu al momenteel niet als je wat veel parameters gaat aanpassen op een behoorlijk aantal fixtures! En dat zijn dan nog desks die werken met externe DMX-processing...
Had vorige week nog te maken met zulke probs.
*** beware me of games on the HOG!

----------


## Nielsken

> Tetris op de Jands Event 416...



Tell me, waar zit hij?





> crown i-tech heeft pong aan boord



En deze ben ik lang naar op zoek.

----------


## LJ Bert

bij de event 416 zit hij als je op je display kijkt zie je bij een van de laatste items unused staan daar om gaan staan en dan + duwen en je hebt tetris.

waar zit hij bij de grandMA ook al weer hebt het geweten maar ben het kwijt.van vista heb ik nog niks vernomen....

----------


## Nielsken

> bij de event 416 zit hij als je op je display kijkt zie je bij een van de laatste items unused staan daar om gaan staan en dan + duwen en je hebt tetris.
> 
> waar zit hij bij de grandMA ook al weer hebt het geweten maar ben het kwijt.van vista heb ik nog niks vernomen....



Thx heb hem gevonden.

----------


## cobi

Moet die HOG/GMA niet mee op klus?!
Neej, ik neem wel een krant mee....

By the way: Hoe lang zal het nog duren dat je DMX uit je PSP of Gameboy kan halen?

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik zag een aantal CompuLites op de beurs staan die op WinXP draaien.

Gewoon voorraadje cd-roms en dvd-roms meenemen en je kan ieder spel spelen dat je maar wilt.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nielsken

> Moet die HOG/GMA niet mee op klus?!
> Neej, ik neem wel een krant mee....
> 
> By the way: Hoe lang zal het nog duren dat je DMX uit je PSP of Gameboy kan halen?



Uit je PDA of PocketPC kan je al DMX sturen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## masterblaster

uit je gameboy advance ook al heb ik gehoord alleen nog geen levend bewijs van gezien

----------


## GoTMoRe

> uit je gameboy advance ook al heb ik gehoord alleen nog geen levend bewijs van gezien



Via de datalink naar een converter. Aangezien de datalink bijna gelijk is aan usb was het een kleine moeite. Alleen om de software ervoor te schrijven en erop te zetten..

( zelfde idee als die usb doosjes voor op de pc )

----------


## cobi

Hmmm, dus dat bestaat ook al.

Zijn er ook al Hogs en GMA's waar tomtom op draait of is dat nog niet uitgevonden? :Smile:

----------


## masterblaster

Andersom lijkt me leuker tomtom als zijnde lichtcomputer.
"bij de volgende stand alle parren aan" :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AJB

GMA heeft idd space-invaders, en er wordt wel degelijk een highscore onthouden... Mijn top is inmiddels 34000... (yep dat duurt idd even)

Even op toms stelling inhaken; de GMA vertraagt absoluut niet bij grote hoeveelheden parameters... Je komt toch binnenkort langs in Time-Out ? Dan zal ik het je laten zien, en kun je naar hartelust testen...  :Smile:  Hog3 is idd een feit; maar da's ook nog geen echte lichttafel... Vista zegt me nog niets helaas..

Voor de boyz die het dolgraag willen weten; TOOLS/SETUP/BACKUP gelijktijdig...

----------


## axs

> Even op toms stelling inhaken; de GMA vertraagt absoluut niet bij grote hoeveelheden parameters... Je komt toch binnenkort langs in Time-Out ? Dan zal ik het je laten zien, en kun je naar hartelust testen...  Hog3 is idd een feit; maar da's ook nog geen echte lichttafel... Vista zegt me nog niets helaas..



Daar ben ik niet zo zeker van Arvid... heb hele andere verhalen mogen vernemen. Grote tour, waar ze eerst dachten aan probs met de desk zelf, desk tot 2x toe vervangen en uiteindelijk bleek de desk de show niet echt aan te kunnen wegens teveel parameters die regelmatig werden geupdated (spreek dan over >300tal parameters in elk frame per universe, verspreid over 11 universes...)
Ben er nogal zeker van dat jij in de Time-out niet die hoeveelheden parameters aanpast  :Wink: 

Maar is niet alleen probleem voor de GMA, maar eveneens voor bv de HOG3. 
Heb afgelopen maand ook nog tegen hetzelfde probleem gestoten.
80tal washes, 40tal spots en bergje conventioneel. 
Uitgebreide colorchase over de washen, 5 parameters (CMY, tilt en focus) die CONSTANT voor elke spot apart geupdated werden. 
En ben er zeker van dat ook de GMA op dat moment ook zijn rekenkracht meer dan nodig heeft! Geen tijd voor spelletjes dus.

----------


## AJB

11 universes Dmx draai je niet op 1 GrandMA; deze breid je dan uit met NSP's... Het idee daarachter is gelijk aan het DP2000 verhaal van de Hog, met het kleine verschil dat MA het wel stabiel en werkend heeft gekregen... Tot 2 NSP's worden je universes niet uitgebreid, maar nemen de NSP's gewoon rekenkracht over van de tafel. Vanaf 3 NSP's heb je 12 universes, en is je GrandMA tafel enkel nog een matrixbord t.b.v. aansturing. Geloof me; al heb je 30 universes, het MA-systeem geeft geen kick ! Time-Out draait met 2 NSP's (Alhoewel een Derde in de toekomst zeker geen overbodige luxe is). We draaien het systeem op zijn maximale top, incl. de GrandMA visualiser (freeware). Geen krimp kan ik je verzekeren...

Waar je zeker gelijk in hebt is dat Space-Invaderen op cruciale momenten niet handig is...

----------


## axs

> 11 universes Dmx draai je niet op 1 GrandMA; deze breid je dan uit met NSP's... Het idee daarachter is gelijk aan het DP2000 verhaal van de Hog, met het kleine verschil dat MA het wel stabiel en werkend heeft gekregen... Tot 2 NSP's worden je universes niet uitgebreid, maar nemen de NSP's gewoon rekenkracht over van de tafel. Vanaf 3 NSP's heb je 12 universes, en is je GrandMA tafel enkel nog een matrixbord t.b.v. aansturing. Geloof me; al heb je 30 universes, het MA-systeem geeft geen kick ! Time-Out draait met 2 NSP's (Alhoewel een Derde in de toekomst zeker geen overbodige luxe is). We draaien het systeem op zijn maximale top, incl. de GrandMA visualiser (freeware). Geen krimp kan ik je verzekeren...
> 
> Waar je zeker gelijk in hebt is dat Space-Invaderen op cruciale momenten niet handig is...



Het gaat niet over het aantal universes... maar het aantal parameters dat binnen dat universe gelijktijdig worden geupdated.

Maar we zien wel  :Wink: 
Punt is en blijft dat je console zijn rekenkracht meer dan kan gebruiken en dus best geen CPU-resources aan games toewijst

----------


## cobi

Ik denk trouwens wel dat ik de volgende keer iets langer wacht met licht operators stroom geven. Eerst bouwen, dan mogen jullie daarna gaan 'programmeren'....

----------


## ralph

Ik speel/msn/chat liever niet op mn console, daarvoor gaat de laptop mee :Embarrassment:  
Dat werkt lekker ontspannen, frustreert de console niet, en je spreekt nog eens mensen :Stick Out Tongue:  ...op lokatie met laptop en wireless acces, blijft lekker klussen.

----------


## Outline

Nog even en je kan met je mobiel via Bleutooth je showtje draaien... En denk dat als er echt vraag naar is, dit binnen heel korte tijd toch echt mogelijk zou moeten zijn! Wel met een Smartphone natuurlijk...

----------


## GoTMoRe

> Nog even en je kan met je mobiel via Bleutooth je showtje draaien... En denk dat als er echt vraag naar is, dit binnen heel korte tijd toch echt mogelijk zou moeten zijn! Wel met een Smartphone natuurlijk...



Met een PDA is dit al mogelijk :Wink:

----------


## masterblaster

> Met een PDA is dit al mogelijk



Maar wel maar met een dmx output dus kan je geen grote shows draaien.
Maar wees nou eerlijk hoe ziet dat eruit ga je sensation draaien ofzo kom je met je pda gameboy of mobiel aanzetten en draai je daar de hele show mee.
Lijkt me persoonlijk toch niet echt leuk meer

----------


## DJ_matthias

> Maar wel maar met een dmx output dus kan je geen grote shows draaien.
> Maar wees nou eerlijk hoe ziet dat eruit ga je sensation draaien ofzo kom je met je pda gameboy of mobiel aanzetten en draai je daar de hele show mee.
> Lijkt me persoonlijk toch niet echt leuk meer



je gaat ook niet een hele show draaien op/met een PDA  :Confused: 
dit kan gewoon handig zijn als je bv op grote locatie zit, je met meerdere mensen aan een show werkt en er ergens een fout zit (bv in een movinghead)
Je kan er ff gaan kijken en dan kan je via de draadloze verbinding bv de lamp proberen te resetten zonder dat je constant heen en weer moet lopen van lamp naar desk. het kan gewoon gebruikt worden als "hulp op afstand".

greetzzzz

----------


## masterblaster

dit was sarcastisch bedoeld tuurlijk weet ik waar het voor gebruikt word was vergeten de smiley er achter te zetten.
het geen waar schijnbaar een hoop mensen niet aan denken of niet van het bestaan weten is de uitbreiding van compulite hier krijg je een lampentest programma dat op je pda kan en zend module

----------

